# American Idol LA Auditions - OAD 1/26/10 (Spoilers)



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Jason giving his number to Seacrest and then Seacrest passing it on to his body guard was fantastic.

Also Jason commenting on Katy's shirt was great.

Oh and Katy's shirt was great. 

I am excited for tomorrow because:



Spoiler



Guest Judge NPH! Also was that Barney? Umm WTF!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I forgot also about the girl who was Sanjaya's biggest fan auditioning. When she came on the screen I was like we know her... but how... then they did the cut to her memorable Idol debut.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Those guest judges today were harsh. Mean even.

We sensed that both had chips on their shoulders, and we didn't like either of them. Especially April.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> Those guest judges today were harsh. Mean even.
> 
> We sensed that both had chips on their shoulders, and we didn't like either of them. Especially April.


(Avril, right?)

It just goes to show that it's easy being nasty, but it's hard being nasty AND charming, which Simon is able to pull off.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Katy Perry is da Hawt! I like that she stood her ground with Kara. Guess with Paula gone Kara has taken the push-over judge role.

That first guy Neil is a bad day away from a remake of 'Fallen'. The mirror scene was creepy. 

Katy: 'Are these people frisked before they come in here?' 

When people watch talented singers like Andrew, do they really think they are up to that level when they sing like crap in their auditions and then cry a river after? Just wondering about the level of self-delusion with people that watch Idol and then take their shot.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Avril... came across as not all there, like something was slow. 

Something...


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Ment said:


> When people watch talented singers like Andrew, do they really think they are up to that level when they sing like crap in their auditions and then cry a river after? Just wondering about the level of self-delusion with people that watch Idol and then take their shot.


Not having seen this season's Idol auditions (but have seen ones from previous seasons) I will say it's a combination of two things:

1. People who KNOW their singing sucks, but want to be able to say that they were on TV, even if it makes them look like idiots; and

2. People who are just delusional and think they are the next Susan Boyle.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

"Is she talking to a puppy or a person??" hahaha! 
LOVED Katy guest judging. Loved that she asked if contestants were frisked before coming in. That first guy shook her up I think. Not even sure why. She put her head down and gave a mousey "no" when asked. 

Avril is a stupid talentless farce. Do not like her at all. She's passing on good singers that ALL the rest said yes to, even Simon just to prove she's serious. Avril please. I'd have LOVED to see her kicked out on her butt had she auditioned for Idol.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

If they want to replace Simon with Katy once he leaves, I'm all for it. "This isn't a lifetime movie". Hah! I thought she was excellent. She was no 'meaner' than Simon is; she just says it as she sees it. Refreshing, versus other judges who stammer around thinking of something to say other than just what they're actually thinking.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Ment said:


> Katy: 'Are these people frisked before they come in here?'


I asked Ryan that a few weeks ago on Twitter. He never responded.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Any Project Runway fans notice Daniel Franco in the Adam Lambert montage?
He was the first one to get kicked off the first season of PR and came back the 2nd season. Kind of weird.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I don't miss Paula at all.

Katy Perry is super hot.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> If they want to replace Simon with Katy once he leaves, I'm all for it.


Hopefully, there will still be a "Simon" on the judging panel - otherwise, they're turning the show into _American Juniors_ (and there's a reason it only lasted one season).

Speaking of Simon, if they do keep the four-judge panel after he leaves, I wonder what they will do when there's a 2-2 split. (For those of you who said, "Do what they do now," that's going to be hard, as what they do now is go with Simon's decision.)

-- Don


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Cindy1230 said:


> Any Project Runway fans notice Daniel Franco in the Adam Lambert montage?
> He was the first one to get kicked off the first season of PR and came back the 2nd season. Kind of weird.


More weird is that I saw Tiger Woods working security.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Einselen said:


> I forgot also about the girl who was Sanjaya's biggest fan auditioning. When she came on the screen I was like we know her... but how... then they did the cut to her memorable Idol debut.


I think the girl who auditioned was only a lookalike.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I watched last night and I've never even heard of Katy Perry (but I have heard of the "I Kissed A Girl" song.

WOW  she is *gorgeous*.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> I watched last night and I've never even heard of Katy Perry (but I have heard of the "I Kissed A Girl" song.
> 
> WOW  she is *gorgeous*.





Kablemodem said:


> I don't miss Paula at all.
> 
> Katy Perry is super hot.


Zooey Deschanel looks a lot like Katy Perry. Just a non-glam version.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> Hopefully, there will still be a "Simon" on the judging panel - otherwise, they're turning the show into _American Juniors_ (and there's a reason it only lasted one season).


The big rumor I have been hearing all over the radio today is that AI is close to signing Simons replacement for next season and the leading canidate is supposdly is Jamie Foxx.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

RonDawg said:


> Not having seen this season's Idol auditions (but have seen ones from previous seasons) I will say it's a combination of two things:
> 
> 1. People who KNOW their singing sucks, but want to be able to say that they were on TV, even if it makes them look like idiots; and
> 
> 2. People who are just delusional and think they are the next Susan Boyle.


An addendum to #2 is that the pre-judges already told them they could audition in front of Simon and company. That's bound to add to their belief that they have talent, because I'm sure the pre-judges aren't saying "Yes! You can audition because you're horrible and will make Simon roll his eyes!"

So the delusional ones are actually having their hopes raised even higher just before they're dashed to the ground.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Zooey Deschanel looks a lot like Katy Perry. Just a non-glam version.


Zooey Deschanel is super hot, although that is not a great photo.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

scooterboy said:


> An addendum to #2 is that the pre-judges already told them they could audition in front of Simon and company. That's bound to add to their belief that they have talent, because I'm sure the pre-judges aren't saying "Yes! You can audition because you're horrible and will make Simon roll his eyes!"
> 
> So the delusional ones are actually having their hopes raised even higher just before they're dashed to the ground.


That would make sense if the producers hype anyone they put before the panel it would distort their self-perception. And of course they are bringing in all the family/friends along who won't tell them the truth. I propose an Instant Idol booth in the waiting area similar to a photo booth so contestants can see and hear how ridiculous they are.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Ment said:


> That would make sense if the producers hype anyone they put before the panel it would distort their self-perception.


I can't see how it would work any other way. The celebrity judges don't see every person in the stadium. They only see the ones that are hand-picked by the production staff. If a kid is a joke but thinks they're great, and the production staff tells them they've made it to the final audition with Simon et al, what else are they going to think but "I really AM great!"?

Then they get laughed at or insulted by the celebrity judges, on national TV.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> Katy Perry is super hot.


I wonder what she looks like without makeup. She sure had it caked on.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

dilbert27 said:


> The big rumor I have been hearing all over the radio today is that AI is close to signing Simons replacement for next season and the leading canidate is supposdly is Jamie Foxx.


I heard it was Whitney Houston's husband or somesuch. Another huge record producer.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I think you're thinking of Mariah Carey's ex-husband, Tommy Mottola. Whitney Houston's husband is Bobby Brown, and he's even more cracked out than Paula.

http://tvwatch.people.com/2010/01/27/tommy-mottola-in-talks-to-judge-idol-and-x-factor/


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Zooey Deschanel looks a lot like Katy Perry. Just a non-glam version.


I wasn't feeling the hotness from Katy. She's not bad, but kinda bug-eyed-looking and heavily made up. Zooey is gorgeous.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Katy seems like a fun gal, her "Vegas" video is a lot of fun, it's clear she likes the old school music videos and doesn't take herself too seriously. To me, that is attractive, let alone she looks great in the video too.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I wonder what she looks like without makeup. She sure had it caked on.


Yeah, I know, but she looked hot!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> I wonder what she looks like without makeup. She sure had it caked on.


Who cares...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Without makeup! 

http://katyperryspecial.com/pictures/katy-perry-pictures-candid-007.jpg
http://katyperryspecial.com/pictures/katy-perry-pictures-candid-003.jpg


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Without makeup!
> 
> http://katyperryspecial.com/pictures/katy-perry-pictures-candid-007.jpg
> http://katyperryspecial.com/pictures/katy-perry-pictures-candid-003.jpg


That's not fair because, who's looking at her face? WTF is with those bottoms in the first photo???


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Not sure if they would offer her the job, but she says she's up for it. 
I think she would be better than Jamie Foxx.

Katy Perry: I would ditch my career to judge American Idol


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

As long as it's not Avril Lavigne. She was the worst guest judge I' think they've ever had. Let her own personal preferences and feelings get in the way of judging (see pastor guy and goth girl). Katie Perry wasn't great, but better than Lavigne, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

dilbert27 said:


> The big rumor I have been hearing all over the radio today is that AI is close to signing Simons replacement for next season and the leading canidate is supposdly is Jamie Foxx.





Cindy1230 said:


> Not sure if they would offer her the job, but she says she's up for it.


CNN has an article this morning claiming Tommy Mottola is in negotiations to replace Simon.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/01/27/tommy.mottola.idol/index.html


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

See post #27


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Without makeup!
> 
> http://katyperryspecial.com/pictures/katy-perry-pictures-candid-007.jpg
> http://katyperryspecial.com/pictures/katy-perry-pictures-candid-003.jpg


Looks good to me.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

BrandonRe said:


> As long as it's not Avril Lavigne. She was the worst guest judge I' think they've ever had. Let her own personal preferences and feelings get in the way of judging (see pastor guy and goth girl). Katie Perry wasn't great, but better than Lavigne, as far as I'm concerned.


Her take on Pastor guy was absurd. I'm sure she didn't mean to imply that you can't be a pop star if you have kids, but that sure is what it sounded like.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

aindik said:


> Her take on Pastor guy was absurd. I'm sure she didn't mean to imply that you can't be a pop star if you have kids, but that sure is what it sounded like.


I'm not so sure that she didn't mean that. She also said something about how he shouldn't be leaving his church. As she was talking to him, I was thinking "Just judge me on my singing and I'll deal with the rest, please, Ms. punk rocker-wannabe."

Some of these people should never make appearances like that. For every Neil Patrick Harris, there are a lot more Avrils, who just seem like twits.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

BrandonRe said:


> As long as it's not Avril Lavigne. *She was the worst guest judge *I' think they've ever had. Let her own personal preferences and feelings get in the way of judging (see pastor guy and goth girl). Katie Perry wasn't great, but better than Lavigne, as far as I'm concerned.


I would have to give the "worst" award to the Jonas brother last night. Did he even say _*anything*_ to the singers?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I really would like to play poker against the judges. They kept saying "full house", when they should have been saying "four of a kind".


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

no thread for the AI- Dallas show? I thought NPH was great.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

2004raptor said:


> I would have to give the "worst" award to the Jonas brother last night. Did he even say _*anything*_ to the singers?


"I agree with you one-billion-quintillion percent."

Seriously, I was really hoping NPH would say something like "I don't believe any of you know how percentages really work."


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

aindik said:


> Her take on Pastor guy was absurd. I'm sure she didn't mean to imply that you can't be a pop star if you have kids, but that sure is what it sounded like.


I don't think that's what she meant. I think she meant "You have religious beliefs and I don't like that. Therefore I say no, even though you clearly have the vocal talent to advance to the next round." Notice when the goth-looking girl with the daughter came in, she was extremely excited about sending her on, in spite of the fact that she, too, has a family to take care of. I think it's clearly all about the fact that this guy was a pastor and she thinks it's cool or something to be against that.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

jschuman said:


> "I agree with you one-billion-quintillion percent."
> 
> Seriously, I was really hoping NPH would say something like "I don't believe any of you know how percentages really work."


I can so hear him saying that in his best Barney. that would have been great.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

mattack said:


> I really would like to play poker against the judges. They kept saying "full house", when they should have been saying "four of a kind".


So, I'm not the only one who's noticed that?


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

BrandonRe said:


> So, I'm not the only one who's noticed that?


Actually, I commented on it to my husband last night.


----------

